# 8 year old talking for hubby



## YummyPB (Jun 25, 2009)

Please see open marriage post if you're lost. My 8 year old just called to tell me that he's home from school (with Dad) and that Dad is sorry for what he did and wants to keep our marriage. I know my son asked him if we were divorcing because he asked me 100 times. WTF!!!! Why is he making me to be the bad guy? He's the one complaining about no intimacy for 2 years and he does this. He's manipulating me because he has nowhere to go. P.S. We just built a new house in the spring (yeah I know totally wrong).

I told my son the truth last night, which was I wasn't sure if I saw this working out, but that we needed to talk about things first.

I'm so sick of this s**t.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

YummyPB said:


> Please see open marriage post if you're lost. My 8 year old just called to tell me that he's home from school (with Dad) and that Dad is sorry for what he did and wants to keep our marriage. I know my son asked him if we were divorcing because he asked me 100 times. WTF!!!! Why is he making me to be the bad guy? He's the one complaining about no intimacy for 2 years and he does this. He's manipulating me because he has nowhere to go. P.S. We just built a new house in the spring (yeah I know totally wrong).
> 
> I told my son the truth last night, which was I wasn't sure if I saw this working out, but that we needed to talk about things first.
> 
> I'm so sick of this s**t.


Your husband is an ass. But you knew that already.

C


----------

